# Portland/Clackamas Game seeks one more



## Rabelais (Aug 3, 2006)

Our group is short 1 player.  

Is there a Race/Class/Template that you've ever wanted to play, but didn't have the right circumstance?

We're currently running a mutant Eber-hawk campaign through the Shackled City adventure path.  Character creation is wide open.  I wouldn't call it powergaming per se... lets just say we're Optimized.

Anyway it's pretty fun.  If you're in the Portland Area we could use 1 more player.

contact me here, or rabelais at comcast dot net


----------



## TarionzCousin (Aug 12, 2006)

*Eberhawk Needs One Player*

Rabelais,

I live in inner Southeast Portland. I work M-F but am available otherwise. I wouldn't mind trying it out, seeing if I fit in with your group.

Pro's: 
Fairly experienced with 3.5 (DM'd for a couple years).
Longtime gamer. I'm in my 30's, been playing since Junior High School.
Easy-going, quick, funny, good hygiene.   
No hard feelings if things don't work out.

Con's:
My car exploded and I won't have a new one for a month or two. *If *a ride is possible, read on. I could probably take a bus to Clackamas but maybe not back late at night.

1. What races/levels/classes are the current players? Are Eberron races/classes available?
2. How many players?
3. Is any non-WotC stuff allowed--Monte Cook, Green Ronin, Messageboard stuff?
4. How much role-playing/combat/BS'ing on average?
5. When do you play: what nights, how many times a month, for how long?

Thanks,
--T-Cuz.

P.S. Do I get extra points 'cause I read "Gargantua and Pantagruel" in my High School French class?


----------



## Rabelais (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm the old dog in the group at 38, most everybody else is late 20's early 30's.  Eberron is available, we have a warforged in the group now.  As far as the breakdown...  I only really know the build of my own character.  The others are a Warforged Wilder (?)/Fighter and a Werebear Monk/Ranger (I think)

"nixie"  (Dark) Faen/Half-Dragon (Black Dragon), Psion 6/Rogue 2.  Pretty much a blaster

Almost everything is allowed, and allowable.  We're running Gestalt, so don't worry about the LA from a race or template.  We can work it in. There's a very short Errata list for houserules.  Some skills got combined... like Move Silently and Hide are now Stealth... Pretty much a straight game after that.

We're currently running about 70/30 Game to BS ratio.  To be expected I suppose  

Right now we're playing on Tuesdays though.  It started out as a weekend game, but we're going 6-9:30 on Tuesday nights.  Pretty much weekly at this point.  It's a very regular game.  I don't think a ride would be a problem.

And yes, bonus points have been awarded.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Aug 16, 2006)

Tuesdays is the best night of the week for me; my girlfriend is busy on Tuesdays.

Sounds good. I would suggest that I just sit in on a game session without a character. We could see how well I fit in. It would also give me more information on the DM, players, gaming style, and help prompt me to develop a character that would blend well and add to the game.

I'm sending you an email with the header "EN World - Portland/Clackamas Game seeks one more." Undoubtedly you'll see that first, and then see this post, but so be it.   

--T


----------



## Drowbane (Aug 18, 2006)

*top o da mornin' to ya!*

Howdy T-cuz!  I'm Brew, this group's resident powergamer. 

Onslaught - Warforged Bbn 1 / Fighter 4 / Warlock 1 | Psion (Shaper 6): Support blaster / support tank.  Extremely difficult to drop (quite possibly the weakest in party atm).
Nixie - Rabelais explained his build above: "Mobility blaster".
Reael - Das uber bearsark! Unsure of his build: but he is our primary melee combatant...

Yours - ?

Any ideas on what you'd like to build?  Toss me an email at DB_SD_VA@hotmail.com.

Anyways, see ya this Tuesday, mang!


----------



## Drowbane (Oct 3, 2006)

bump


----------



## Rabelais (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks like we're pretty full right now, but feel free to contact me at rabelais@comcast.net  to check in on us.


----------

